# DWIN Transvision projector broken



## Guest

Three years ago I bought a DWIN Transvision projector and scaler from an Atlanta home theater store. It broke about 2 months ago and the dealer told me DWIN is out of business. The dealer's repair guy looked at the machine and said a part in the projector had broken (it was NOT the lamp ... I think he said it was a glass part) and that he could not find the part anywhere. What are my options? I see almost nothing on the web. The dealer said that they had sold lots of these machines and now many are broken. Why are there not more posts about this?


----------



## tenzip

I think in your position, I'd start watching ebay, craigslist, etc., for the same model, and buy some on the cheap for parts. If you can, take it back to the repair guy, get him to show you exactly what part is broken, and ask him if it's a common part to other models, and start watching for them, too.

Getting parts for an obsolete piece of equipment isn't impossible, but can be an adventure.

Or, of course, you can give it up and buy new.

I've never heard of that particular brand, so I don't know anything about it.


----------



## lcaillo

Have you tried to contact DWIN? Someone may have some info or bought out the remnants. A little more detail about what the symptom and broken part are might lead to some more specific help, as would a specific model number and any other details that might help to identify the OEM.

The web site is still an active link. You might try the contact info in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Info forum:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...eference-information/4858-dwin.html#post37042

For those not aware we have contact info for many, many vendors there.


----------



## Guest

Would a bottom-of-the-line new 1080p projector have a better picture than my 720 DWIN would if I were to get it repaired? If so, what could I expect to pay on the low end if I were to buy new? Any favorite brands?


----------



## vinodk

I myself have acquired the processor unit for Dwin Plasmaimage HD-150 from a friend as his panel broke. I am trying to use the processor with a Panasonic panel of 1365x768p resolution as I believe thats what the output is set at for the processor. Looking at the manual for the processor unit I was wondering if one of the remotes from the Universal Remotes such as R7 can be programmed to control the processor unit. Tried calling Dwin but it appears they are out of business.


----------



## lcaillo

Did you try the email address or their web site that are in the link above?

I never dealt with Dwin much, but when I did they were very helpful. I would be surprised if they don't have some provision for support.


----------



## vinodk

I e-mailed them about 3 weeks ago but did not get any reply back. I am also quite surprised that they still have the website up but no way of supporting the product.


----------



## meidy120562

I have a working DWIN Transvision Projector & Processor and I would be willing to sell one or both. Sounds like parts for these are an issue given the company is out of business. My system came with the house I purchased but I don't want it. I know I'm replying to an old post....but if interested, drop me a note.


----------



## jeffgman

my projector just died and i don't want to replace all the wiring so would be interested in the projector (i assume my processor box is ok), can you pm me with your asking price and shipping to 10803?


----------



## spasticteapot

I, in turn, might be interested in the dead projector, providing it's a Transvision 3.


----------



## jeffgman

spasticteapot said:


> I, in turn, might be interested in the dead projector, providing it's a Transvision 3.


It is a TV3. If i can't get it fixed, i would be interested in selling. I can't send PMs yet as a new member, if you can send me your email, i'll get back to you directly


----------



## spasticteapot

jeffgman said:


> It is a TV3. If i can't get it fixed, i would be interested in selling. I can't send PMs yet as a new member, if you can send me your email, i'll get back to you directly


It's my username AT gmail DOT com.


----------



## dwinhelp

Is your DWIN still available for sale?


----------



## Robyn

Do you still have that DWIN you dont want?


----------

